# I had been terrible



## OlegEqualzName (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay... This is likely something completely different from what you usually get around these parts... Heck, in all likelyhood, you'll hate me after reading this...

Recently, my pet rat, Neri, has passed away. She died relatively young, if I must say, at the age of two, and I was broken at this... And to be fair, I can't really blame her. I had been a terrible owner...

Now, I didn't abuse her or anything. Heck, personally I think I did everything quite okay... except one, ONE, crucial detail... I did not spent enough time with her...

Okay, let me rephrase. I BARELY spent time with her. My pet rat was alone all the time. No, she had no cagemate. I initially blamed this on my parents who refused to have two rats, but I soon realized that in the end, I was to blame, and I COULD help the rat, but didn't.

Okay, with the basic points out of the way. Here is how it went:

Early on, I was 100% devoted to give Neri the best life I could possible offer her. I did this by spending time with her literally every possible moment... I tried making her as happy as I could, and for a particular moment, I believe I was succeeding at what I was trying...

Then... everything went downhill...

I gradually lost motivation to continue spending time with her... I don't know why... I was aware of the fact that what I was doing was wrong, but... No, there are no excuses. I am a terrible procrastinator, and have absolutely no self control, and am incredibly apathetic to others lifes...

Now, over time, it became even WORSE... And I started caring less and less... Hm...

Actually, that's all there is to my story. I am a terrible owner. It's just that now my rat has recently passed away, I have realized this.

So, in summary, I'm more sad with the fact that I gave my rat a terrible life than its passing... I realized I could have given it so much more, yet gave it so little...


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well it could have been worse. She could have lived in a hamster cage by herself eating seeds. Or she could have been snake food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OlegEqualzName (Feb 2, 2012)

zurfaces said:


> Or she could have been snake food.


At least her life would be over quicker.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

OlegEqualzName said:


> At least her life would be over quicker.


Hey, it's gonna be okay. I mean, yeah that does kind of suck but it really could have been so much worse. You could have just plan forgot about her, let her live in nasty bedding all the time, forgot to feed her, let her go days without food/water, like zurfaces said she could have been stuck in a hamster cage. She could have been abused. And the fact that you're upset about it means you aren't a terrible person/owner. You cared and feel remorse for it. If it makes you feel better, I don't hate you. We all mess up sometimes, just don't beat yourself up please. :c


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I understand how you feel. I think a lot of people can lose interest in their pets and neglect them even though they know it's wrong. I'm guilty of that. You're definitely not alone.

Even though you could have done a better job, I'm sure she had a better life than she probably would have had otherwise. Sometimes when I feel like I'm not doing a good enough job, I remember that my rats came from pet stores and could have gone to a much worse place.

In any case, what's done is done and you can't change what you did in the past. You can change how you take care of pets in the future though and she can serve as a reminder of that for you. But please don't beat yourself up because like Capn says, we all mess up sometimes.


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

My advice, focus on being better rather then dwelling on past mistakes and making excuses. Also, wait before getting another pet until you can handle the responsibility because it's not OK to be (even a little) lazy when it comes to another life that depends on you.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably best to not have pets!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It's not all bad like others have said at lest she wasn't in a small hamster cage or snake food. But the good thing is you realized now that you weren't the best owner and now know if your going to get another pet or another rat that they need lots of attention and that they need the attention. I feel so bad for you to realize that it was wrong to leave her alone but it's good that you realized you were unable to care for her on your own.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

In the end it's over. What has passed is gone... What's sad is the experience you missed out on. The fun, the love, the companionship you could have had... 

I'm sorry for your loss... and that of your rat.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, I've heard of much worse. The fact that you even posted that is a good sign.

My first rat, back in 2004, I neglected much worse. He was a grey dumbo and I brought him home in a small traveler cage. I never got him another cage, though this one was large enough it could have a real water bottle on it. He didn't have a proper feeding bowl, and I hardly ever had rat food for him. I used to just dump cereal in his cage once a week and change his water - zero socialization. I am not sure I ever brought him out except to clean the cage. Sometimes I forgot I owned him. Eventually, when I moved out of that apartment, I 'released' him into the bushes (and he probably got killed later the same day). 

So we learn from our mistakes. You will too.


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe how easily you admit that. You should be ashamed of yourself. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Look as much as this saddens me, you have now learnt how to treat them, everyone makes mistakes but just learn from them, I'm sorry your rat passed away but maybe it has taught you a lesson? In a good way, just be more caring in future for pets and any animals in general, at least you know you've done wrong, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

